
SharePoint--The next big 'OS' from Microsoft? - mattculbreth
http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=327
======
mattculbreth
I've been involved with SharePoint for some time as a consultant. I'm not a
huge fan of the product from a usability perspective, but I agree with the
author of this blog post that it's Microsoft's direction to tie all of their
products into the platform. Anybody writing applications for the Microsoft
platform should be aware of this suite of products.

